

Microsoft Surface Pro 128GB Already Out of Stock in Stores and Online - WinObs
http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/02/09/microsoft-surface-pro-showing-out-of-stock-just-hours-after-retail-launch/

======
WinObs
After some phone calls it seems the stock was very limited - at least in my
area:

[http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/02/09/surface-pro-
releas...](http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/02/09/surface-pro-release-day-
stock-apparently-limited-at-best-buy-and-staples-stores/)

------
cleverjake
The positive sounding press from 'selling out' is almost certainly at work
here. Dollars to donuts, this is just stock manipulation.

